# Sexing youngsters



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

After struggling to sex my new litters, I came up with the great idea of using my wife's craft magnifying glass with a daylight lamp. Made it so easy to see the relevant parts of my youngsters. However ......

Picked up first baby, definitely a doe, next same again, next same again & so on up to eight. At this stage ,as there was eleven in the litter I thought I'd lost it, they were all starting to look the same. Then at last a difference, a buck !
Turned out nine does , two bucks.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Typical I all ways get the other way around. lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------

